# Spider webbing of crawl insulation?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way to tell without being there to see it. Pretty common problum though.
It's never a good thing to have any moisture under the house. can cause fungus, mold, rusting of heating ducts.
Could be lots of things causing it. Lack of gutters, foundation needs regrading, mulch pilled up againt the foundation ect.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The web look is from moisture as f.g. sticks together. Manufacturer says is will dry and not lose R-value, of course they say it is rated at R-___ when really that rating is in an air-tight, six-sided box, sealed closed when tested in a lab -LOL. F.g. in a crawl (or anywhere) is cheap insulation. It loses R-value with air movement -up to 66%. You could always install foamboard under it for a thermal break from the ground radiation: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

The space sounds to be vented, which will bring in moisture or right from the ground if no plastic dirt cover. Spring rods are not the best way to move the insulation up tight to the floor above: http://oikos.com/esb/38/floorinsulation.html

I would gently push it up until resistance is felt to check if it is the correct height in the first place (Fills the cavity height). What is holding it up now? Joe made some good points---- damp is not good. And, welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------

